# Shooting Review Black Palm Thunder



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Not much talk just shoot.
That's all.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nope, you can't do that. It's not suppose to work that way.... LOL.

Nice shootin' dgui!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's another example of Dgui proving that all this falderal and fiddle-de-dee about how you grip your ammo and how you tilt your fork and whether you go to your anchor point first and then push your fork out... etc., is really just so much falderal and fiddle-de-dee. If you practice enough, you will get better. And he has always advocated the phrase: "whatever works for you".


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Here's another example of Dgui proving that all this falderal and fiddle-de-dee about how you grip your ammo and how you tilt your fork and whether you go to your anchor point first and then push your fork out... etc., is really just so much falderal and fiddle-de-dee. If you practice enough, you will get better. And he has always advocated the phrase: "whatever works for you".


*Amen !!! Brother Day!!!*


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, you gotta do more shaving cream can wingshots.. that was awesome..

Love your vids, as always...

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Man, you gotta do more shaving cream can wingshots.. that was awesome..
> 
> Love your vids, as always...
> 
> LGD


Ok, Thank's I will try.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

hawkeye u are so fired..... nick fury


----------

